
When Algorithms Decide Whose Voices Will Be Heard - kmod
https://hbr.org/2019/11/when-algorithms-decide-whose-voice-will-be-heard
======
kleer001
"What if?" To me that's the least compelling form of argument. I feel it
stinks of a real lack of effort and insight.

What about the long and awful history of unintended consequences from "good
intentions" ?

